# Hello from Long Island



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

my name is Dominique, i'm 19 years old, living on long island, NY. my beloved mare of 7 years passed away a few months ago and i'm adopting an OTTB this saturday! (i dont know much about OTTBs and i'd really appreciate all the help i could get) i've been riding for 11 years. mostly hunter under saddle and western pleasure but with this new horse, down the road i'd like to get into fox hunting, eventing and anything that will take me out of the ring. i'm so tired of riding in an arena! i'd love to meet other long islanders, OTTB owners, fox hunters, eventers, and anyone else with a passion for horses. none are my friends are interested in horses so i have no one to talk to about them. :/ now that i've introduced myself, let me know a little about you!

this is my Ginger(APhC Ms Fortune Hunter) who is dearly missed. 








(horse on your far right)








i got this tattoo shortly after she was put to sleep. 









and this is the boy i'm picking up this weekend. His name is Peruano Smoke.








this is a video of him racing in 2009. He is horse #1


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. Sorry about missing your old friend. She was cute. Your new horse looks stunning! Once you get him you can post pics of him and any questions you have in a different forum, such as Horse talk or Horse riding . That way you'll get more exposure and more answers. Good Luck!


----------



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you. i plan on recording my adventure with this new horse on here. you seem like a friendly group and i look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully you guys can help me through some of the difficulties that are bound to come along with my new guy.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Sorry about your loss. The new guy is very handsome.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! OTTBs are great horses. Wish you all luck with your new one!


----------



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you! i'm excited to get started with him :]


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry about your old horse. your new one is handsome! great video. =)


----------



## emilyxexquisite (Feb 20, 2013)

I know this is an extremely old post but I am new to the site and it caught my attention because I am from Long Island as well. Do you ride western or english


----------



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

emilyxexquisite said:


> I know this is an extremely old post but I am new to the site and it caught my attention because I am from Long Island as well. Do you ride western or english


Preferably English but I do a mix of disciplines. Where are you currently riding if you don't mind me asking? I've been off for awhile but I ride at Outlaw Acres in Bayport.


----------

